

The problem with software packaging - robbyt
http://pkgfarm.tumblr.com/post/89383090906/the-problem-with-software-packaging

======
erkose
Or one could use guix
[https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/](https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/)

~~~
robbyt
Interesting- and there's also [http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/)

